# need help finding fuse for Oster Microwave



## p5200 (Mar 3, 2011)

The fuse blown is rated 5KW 0.9 Amp. I've called locally in this small town and can't find anything unless I order. Does the fuse have to be rated 5KW? or can it be rated 250v. 0.9 amp. I assume it must be that high for surge reasons. It is an Oster model # OGG21401 Microwave I have verified the fuse is the only problem. Thanks for all help. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

where is that fuse located, it can not be for the power supply if its only .9 amps? BTW I have rarely seen any microwave fuse blow for no
reason.


----------



## p5200 (Mar 3, 2011)

It connects between a power transformer and the Capacitor Thanks!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

are you sure that is a fuse? can you post a pic


----------



## p5200 (Mar 3, 2011)

This is the setup I have all, I need is the 5kv. 900ma. glass fuse or something I could maybe find locally to substitute. Thanks! 
http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/...en-High-Voltage-Fuse-wire-cover-6-5-40MM.html


----------

